# Office cubicle aquarium



## Aquinoobie16 (Oct 19, 2011)

Has anybody ever tried this i really wanna do like a 2.5 or a 5 shrimp tank... idk how the boss will feel about it but its a cool idea plus it would give me something to stare at while on the phone xD


----------



## RavenSkyfire (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a 3 gallon betta tank at work. I'd like to get a five gallon but I don't really have room for that. It is very relaxing to watch Bari swim around!


----------



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

My tank...
















co-worker has this exact same opae ula tank








no water changes and you dont need to feed them.


----------



## Islandx (Feb 26, 2012)

Fluval Edge is a great office tank - the bosses and IT guys worry much less when they can't see any water flow.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a 15 open top tank with a pair of kribs in my office 


a co-worker has a 20 tall


----------



## Aquinoobie16 (Oct 19, 2011)

I really wanna do it but im getting a job at capital one... I just don't wanna hear no xD I like the little tank tho it's awesome! But I want a mini shrimp colony idk im just hoping they let me do it y'all have some awesome tanks tho keep up the good work

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Usually in a large company cubicle type setting, there is a big nono for things being "on" while you are not at your cube. To overcome this I did a Walstad shrimp bowl that does not have any electrical heating or filtration, just the light to make the plants grow. You can see the journal in my sig. I turn the light on when I get here and off when I leave, that way no one can come by, see it as a fire hazard and confiscate it... usually to be repurposed themselves...


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You guys have some nice office tanks.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i'm planning on either the 4 or 6 gallon version of this http://www.amazon.com/EHEIM-Aquasty...1450&sr=1-1&keywords=eheim+fish+tank+6+gallon when i get back from vacation


----------



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

how do you plan on doing w/c?


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 10g community tank and 2.5g betta bowl at work. I stole a garbage can from an empty area, cleaned it and hid it for water changes. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingfish92 (Aug 18, 2008)

See that is why you become your own boss so you can settle with a 2000 gallon nano with no issues at all


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with the idea of a Shrimp Bowl...they make great office displays.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*my 2.5g office cubical tank*

shrimp only tank. Weekly top offs and and bi-weekly small w/c.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

2.5 beta / shrimp tank soon to change though..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Usually in a large company cubicle type setting, there is a big nono for things being "on" while you are not at your cube. To overcome this I did a Walstad shrimp bowl that does not have any electrical heating or filtration, just the light to make the plants grow. You can see the journal in my sig. I turn the light on when I get here and off when I leave, that way no one can come by, see it as a fire hazard and confiscate it... usually to be repurposed themselves...


What about weekends or days when you're not in the office? Is it just the overhead building light? Or what about when the building is closed for holidays? Is your bowl by a window?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

nope, The overhead lights stay on almost 24/7 I believe and not near enough to a window to help. I tell myself that on days off and holidays, its like its very overcast rather than full sun. So far, the plants I have chosen are liking the set up. I am off for a week coming up and this time I will take the bowl home, normally I have a colleague shrimpsit for the week.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a 6g Petco Bookshelf tank on my desk at work and no issues with the powers that be. Actually get a lot of compliments and observers. I do water changes once a week on Fridays before I leave. The fish get fed a extra for the weekend when I'm not here and I have the lights on a timer.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> 2.5 beta / shrimp tank soon to change though..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



Your betta doesn't eat the shrimp?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

My Betta does fine as well with shrimp, he may eat a baby or two, but for the most part my shrimp cultures thrive in my betta tank... I have found that it depends on the betta.


----------

